
MarsBoard A20 SBC – The Swiss Army Knife Of SBC's - peter_d_sherman
http://www.marsboard.com/new_marsboard_a20_feature.html
======
peter_d_sherman
VGA connector MIC input (No welding Microphones) Audio Headphone Output Audio
LineIN RTL8188EU WIFI Modules USB-OTG Port Power Indicator LED USB to UART,
CP2102 WIFI Antenna USB Debug port EXT connector IR Receiver - not soldered
Ext Port - Camera CIF port USB 2.0 Host IC - FE1.1S Power button Power Supply
- 5V/2A RJ45 10/100M Ethernet 2 x USB 2.0 Host port CR1220 RTC Battery Holder
2 x USB 2.0 Host port HDMI A Type socket mrcro SD card (TF card)socket SATA
socket TV In TV Out VOL + Key, VOL - Key, ESE & Uboot Key, (from left to
right) LCD RGB Interface LCD LVDS Interface - not soldered 1GB DDR3 SDRAM &
2GB DDR3 SDRAM TX indicator LED use for debug Power Management Unit - AXP209
8GB Nand Flash & eMMC FLASH Power Indicator LED Allwinner A20 ARM Cortex A7
Dual-Core @ 1Ghz + Mali-400 GPU 10/100M Ethernet PHY - LAN8710A J1, expansion
50x2 pin 1.27MM J3, expansion 20x2 pin 1.27MM J2, expansion 50x2 pin 1.27MM ==
Swiss Army Knife

